# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Best Place to get Velvet Stag Mounted

## jack

Asking on behalf of a mate would like to get his Velvet Stags head mounted, does anyone know of someone in the Hawkes Bay that would be able to do this.  Thanks

----------


## BRADS

Graham Renner Taxidermist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jack

Thanks for that

----------


## jack

Mate just rang Graham Renner hes not keen on doing it, any other suggestions?

----------


## tiroatedson

The dude over taranaki will freeze dry it ,can't think of his name at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Send me a pm Jack there is some taxidermy fall outs of late but might me able to point you in the right direction. My house looks like an animal and bird zoo but they are all dead.

----------


## Dundee

Check out Kaweka Taxidermy Ltd   facebook  page. :Wink:    PM me if you want more info.

----------


## Boaraxa

Iv had a few mounts from Steve Barclay he does a good job....  Steve Barclay Taxidermy

----------


## linyera

this is my work whit deer in velvet

----------


## EeeBees

@linyera, is the top one a cheetal?

----------


## linyera

I do not understand your question Eeebees , You ask if the deer is record ???

----------


## EeeBees

Sorry @linyera, I spelt the word wrong...should read "is it a chital"... my apologises Linyera...the breed was introduced into our country but did not survive, although they did when introduced to Australia...

----------


## buzzman

Steve Barclay in taihape done this one for me 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## linyera

I understand now !!! thanks Eee Bees  !! In my country we say axis deer.

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, @linyera... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Who did your mate get to do the job @jack ?

----------

